# Posting Problems



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2016)

Having a real problem making posts today even after I cleared my cache....twice. I have to go to the "More Options" button to make a post and when I click the return button, this pops up...







To make this thread I had to click out and return as there was no place to type.


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Is this still ongoing?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2016)

All good today Dr. Gnomey. For me, the problem lasted most of the day even though I had cleared my cache, history etc. 3 times.


Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Strange, may have just been a problem with your connection to the server if its cleared up...


----------



## MiTasol (May 29, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> To make this thread I had to click out and return as there was no place to type.
> Geo



Recently I have found creating new threads often has this _no place to type message_ problem. I am using the latest Firefox and wonder if other browsers have this issue or just Firefox

Going out and returning, and even rebooting, is not working for me this morning when trying to create a new "Errors and problems" thread.

My error is -

I clicked on the link to explore new member Gunsight's profile and below is what I got. Rebooting made no difference and a cannot add anything after the image in this post.

Also preview did not work before posting

Regards

Mi


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2016)

Starting a new thread is a pain in the cajones. It's not just Firefox as I have the same problem in Chrome. Repeated refreshing of the page SOMETIMES works.


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2016)

Geo.. the message appears because the server instructed Firefox not to store the page. The clearing of the cache may help but it is not enough often. Usually I click the Try Again button and then I agree for sending the request for refreshing. It always works. However it has happend to me twice on the forum so far.

MiTasol ... _the "no place to type message" happens to a couple of members here quite often. I would say it may be cause by a server issue or the slow connection/transferring. Just there is something omitted during the action. Usually the hitting of the F5 button helps. If nothing was changed hit the F5 again.
As far as the second issue is concerned... has it happened to all or to the Gunsight's profile only? 
If it happened to the guy's profile it means it is a problem with his account. I have checked on the profile and it happened to me too and it is not your"fault". As memo serves he registered at the time there were troubles with the web connection. And it might be the reason for. Also check if your FF and all its plugins ( especially the Java) are updated. Additionally I checked on a couple of new members here and their profiles are corrupeted as well. This is a new issue here indeed._

Andy.... I'm sure there are not updated templates of the forum. It may cause the trouble. However I don't have the problem and all seems to work fine for me. It can mean that the reason for that may be at your end.. I have noticed that the problem happened to you , Geo and a couple of other guys quite often. It is possible there is a lack of installed soft on your computers or the reason for that may be your servers. Anyway I can't do anything at the moment. Just need to wait for Horse's coming. In meantime you may check if all Firefox plugins are updated. Also please check on Java installation and updating.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2016)

Thanks my friend, will check on the Java stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2016)

It seems to work fine at the moment. Still having the reported problems ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2016)

I uploaded the latest Java, no joy. Still have to hit F5 several times to get the text field to show up. I am not using Firefox. Chrome for me.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2016)

I see. My FF is working without any trouble with the text field although I have had that for a couple of recent days. Also no problem that was reported by MiTasol. Still can't access the ACP though .

Have you cleared the Chrome cache?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2016)

Have had no issues with Chrome or Firefox over the recent days / weeks.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm trying to create a new thread. What am I doing wrong?






Got the title in, but where do I put the message?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)

The message has been caused by the lack of a text written or a pic attached. Just an "empty" post was going to be sent. Judging by your image posted above there isn't the text area for typing. A couple of guys reported that too. The reason for that may be not updated soft on your computer of just the froum one. If you click the button for creating of a thread and there isn't the text box under the line with a thread title, hit the F5 key for refreshing of your screen. If it doesn't appear please hit the F5 button again. It should help. Then type the text of a message etc...

a screenshot with the text box seen ...


----------



## Graeme (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Wurger! 

Works a charm. Three cheers for the F5 button!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2016)

This morning at 9:50am MDT on Google Chrome, I was on for about 2 minutes and on trying to reply to Terry's thread, there was a message at the bottom of my browser saying "Searching for Slot" or something like that. When I logged out and returned, I got this:






So I switched over to Firefox and got this:






I could access all other sites I tried but not this one. This is not the first time this has happened.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2016)

Not sure why you got this. I have logged out and then I logged in again. No problem with the FF security system. Seeing the alert does not necessarily mean that the website you're visiting is trying to trick you into believing it is a different website - it means that Firefox isn't able to verify the identity of the website.You may have enabled SSL scanning in your security software such as Avast, Bitdefender, ESET or Kaspersky. Also check the date and time in the clock on your computer. Let's see if there are other guys who can encounter the trouble.

However I would follow that firstly...

You can retrieve the certificate and check details like who issued certificates and expiration dates of certificates.


Click the link at the bottom of the error page: "I Understand the Risks"
Let Firefox retrieve the certificate: "Add Exception" -> "Get Certificate".


Click the "View..." button and inspect the certificate and check who is the issuer of the certificate.
You can see more Details like intermediate certificates that are used in the Details pane.

If "I Understand the Risks" is missing then this page may be opened in an (i)frame and in that case try the right-click context menu and use "This Frame: Open Frame in New Tab".

Note that some firewalls monitor (secure) connections and that programs like Sendori or Fiddler (FiddlerRoot) can intercept connections and send their own certificate instead of the website's certificate.

The issurer may indicate the problem with your net provider' who blocks "adult" sites and other harmfull sites.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2016)

Even if I do view the license I would have no idea what to look for.....

Why would this be so intermittent? I'm able to enter the site now with no problems.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2016)

If there is no trouble now you don't need to do anything. As I have suspeccted it was caused by your net provider and his server. There might have been someting not updated or wrong transferred. I bet it's the reason for most of problems you and Goe have encountered so far . Anyway I have writtent that down to my report for Horse. And therefore I'm still stating that not of all what is wrong with the forum is caused by the forum soft and server. In other words if it would be the forum "fault" it happend to all of us. But not all getting that and it seems to be more personal, separated cases..

For instance... Here is a screenshot of the requester shown when you click the "Make Forum Read" option. However I had it displayed entirely wrong a week ago and had had a couple of times earlier too. I had the two buttons displayed only for example. I have noticed that it was changed mostly when the Windows Defender and Adblock Plus were updated. The Adblock is responsible for bloking pop-up windows. Also I suspect my antivir. And I'm more than convinced this is the reason for that but not the forum issue.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2016)

Got a new problem now Wurger. 

When I click on Forums...I get this... no Forum headings, only the info on far right. (Pressing F5 helps - but is there a permanent solution?)


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2016)

Trying red wine as a solution - hasn't helped. But I _feel_ better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't have the problem here. Not sure what the reason for that can be. Do you use the WiFi connection?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had problems like that recently, too.

It is intermittant and happens either on the ipad or my computer at random times.

The other problem is the "Post Reply" text area is missing. Often it takes refreshing the page several time and once in a while, I just give up and close the browser and come back later.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

All we can do is to wait for Horse's coming. He is the only man with full access to the server. However I would check on the net browser plugins and the AdBlock ( if you use ) updating.
I remind myself that I had a such problem once in the Modelling section. But since I have dissabled the WiFi and stayed with the cable connection only no problems with displaying forum. So I suspect it is the reason for that. There can be something lost while transferring data with the WiFi connection.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2016)

My computer is connected via Cat5 direct to the router while my ipad is wireless. Both have the same issues.

The ipad's Safari browser clears it's cache each time that Safari is closed and it cannot use plugins or third-party add-ons.

As far as my FireFox goes, the only third-party add-on is Flashgot, otherwise it's fully updated, currently v.47.0

And to reply to this thread, I had to close my ipad and come in with my computer, since the Safari was not "seeing" the "Post Reply" text area, but Firefox did. (and here I am)

Earlier, though, my computer did not see the "Post Reply" text area but the ipad did.

There doesn't seem to be a set pattern to this - it can work fine all day, then all of a sudden, one or the other won't see certain parts of the forum or be able to use the features.

I honestly suspect that it's a database issue.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2016)

I've seen increased instances of pages not loading fully as well over the last week. Opened threads are all jumbled up about 1/3 of the time and need to be refreshed.

Also had instances of what Graeme reports above. Not using Wifi is not the answer!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

It is possible. However I'm still wondering why it happens to a few guys here while other ones don't have any troubles. I'm on line for almost 20 hours per a day everyday. In the same time you have a problem with the forym I don't. Really doubt the server and the forum soft can work so selectively. Maybe you come here when there is something changing ( updating, for instance) Anyway we have to wait for Horse.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> I Not using Wifi is not the answer!



Andy is your router also the wireless one ? If it is please check your net connection manager on what connections are found by your system.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2016)

We also have to keep in mind that not everyone gets the same routed connection across the globe.

Add to that, the Cloudflare interface, which in my case, is connected to the server via San Jose. So net traffic can cause a delay in the data exchange when then can result in uneven loading from the database.

I just did a quick look at this page's database resources and saw that there's 14 different sources. Most are CSS stylesheets but several are .JS database callups - anyone of which can impede the proper function of this (or any other) page if the remote data loads too slowly.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

To be honest I suspect the Cloudflare too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Andy is your router also the wireless one ? If it is please check your net connection manager on what connections are found by your system.



Yes I have a wireless router but the second part of your answer isn't something I fully understand my friend. My wireless network manager sees 9 other wireless networks in my home area in addition to mine.

Just happened again:


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)

If you click with the left mouse button , the Net connection icon at the bottom Window bar on right side you wiil get a menu where yuo should find the
Network and Sharing Center. By clicking on the sub-menu you will open a window with all of the nets your computrer is connected. You may access the window via the Control Panel too. In the opened window you can see the diagram with your current net connection at the top and below you will find names of all other nets connected. The cable connection is usually named as the Local Connection these wireless ones have the strength of signal icons on right side next to their names . If there are a such nets you should disable them by clcking on the Disconnect option on right and next to the signal icons.

BTW... You may take a screenshot and post here .I'll check on this and photoshop istruction.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2016)

In have a very simple home connection.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Just happened again:



Yeah! Your screenshot - get the same thing here CR - it's all over the place at times.

You lost me with a lot of the terminology guys - the troublesome PC is hardwired, but the trouble-free iPad which works perfectly with the forum is WiFi.

As Dave said - probably only been happening for a week or so for me.

Cheers.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2016)

And another...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's what I'm getting most of all...I land on the main forums page and the sub forums appear for a moment than disappear.

Does it most often with Firefox, but has happened on occasion with the ipad, too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep, got that once today as well running Chrome. Never had any of these problems on my iPhone.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> In have a very simple home connection.



So your net connection is WiFi Andy.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Graeme said:


> .... the troublesome PC is hardwired,



Could you check in the same way Andy did on the net connection?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2016)

Wurger said:


> So your net connection is WiFi Andy.



Yes. I thought I said that in post 33. That's why I was confused why you asked me to check the connections. 

Anyway......


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Andy please check on the Chrome like I asked John in the post #26 here...

CREATING A THREAD


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2016)

Been OK for the most part with Chrome for me. Internet has been a bit funny causing some pages not to load properly but no real issues.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's some good screenshots that illustrate what's going here on my end...

I was going to start with the "New Thread missing text area" problem, but encountered the blank "Post Reply" (no text area) problem, so we'll start with that first:






After hitting Refresh a few times, the text area eventually appeared.

Now, regarding the New Thread issue - when I attempt to start a new thread, this is what I encounter:




After refreshing the page several times (average is 3 times can be as many as 6), I finally get the text area:




Now, keep in mind that this event happens to both my PC and my ipad at random times, no set pattern.

Sometimes both work fine, sometimes only one and not the other - sometimes neither work worth a sh!t.

To recap, my computer is a beast, running a fully updated Firefox v.47.0 with NO third-party addons except Flashgot. It is connected to my DSL router via a Cat5/RJ45 that is 1 meter in length.

My ipad is fully updated, using the iOS Safari that cannot use any third-party addons and automatically dumps it's cache after each session. It is connected to my router via 128-bit WEP encryption and transfers data at max. speeds both up and down.

So here we have two completely different devices, completely different operating systems, connected by completely different connection methods and yet, producing the same random results.

As I've mentioned before, I feel that it's not a matter of a user's equipment, but a failure between the client's ISP router and the Cloudflare site retrieval. The Cloudflare connection has proven to be problematic in the past and quite random as to who was effected, like some folks in various regions of Canada, some various regions of the U.S. and some in various regions of Europe - usually at different intervals.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

I think you may be right. However I'm on line all day long today without any trouble and any of these glitches has happened to me recently. I found that my comp used two connections for the Internet automatically. One via the cable and the second wirless one.My router can work with both types. The Vista found them both and it seems that let them work in the same time. I"ve disabled the WiFi while using the cable and all started working fine since that.

As far as the Firefox is concerned.. the browser can be updated fully but what about plugins? Unless the "fully" means plugins are updated too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Been OK for the most part with Chrome for me. Internet has been a bit funny causing some pages not to load properly but no real issues.



Wojtek, I'm suggesting that the problems we are reporting are not necessarily limited to a few people. As Hugh points out, he's getting what sounds like the same things but is just not reporting it. Perhaps it's more widespread than we think.

Thanks for the tip on the Chrome plugins. I did what you seggested but there is no "ON" button. Adobe Flash Payer has been enabled and I clicked on the box "Always allow to run" which was unchecked before. I'll see if that helps.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Roger.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2016)

My Firefox has no additional third party plugins, except for Flashgot, which is a media capture feature that catches specific files, such as images, audio and video.
Otherwise, it has the standard Mozilla suite, all fully current:
Open H264 Codec
Shockwave Flash
Adobe Acrobat
Java Deployment Toolkit
Java Platform
Shockwave Director

As I've mentioned, the only "extension" (non-Firefox suite) application is Flashgot.

And in order for my computer to use a Wireless connection, it would require a wireless card for TX/RX...which doesn't exist on this computer system.

I just checked my TCP/IP connection to the forum and it returns 104.27.184.64, which is a direct connection to Cloudflare. It also appears that this particular Cloudflare server is in San Francisco.

However, Cloudflare's CDN (Content Delivery Network) has network locations all over the world.

So the speed of the forum's access to you in Poland can and will be entirely different than my forum access or Geo's in Canada or Wayne's down in Oz or Shinpachi's in Japan, etc.

Here's a sitemap of all of Cloudflare's network sites:
Our Anycast Network Map - CloudFlare


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2016)

And right in the middle of my last post, I saw another IP pop up in my TCP/IP program: 198.41.215.162

Which is yet a different Cloudflare connection that happened to connect during the "message autosave" while I was typing my reply.

The IP connection is also in San Francisco...but shows that more than one IP connection is part of the Cloudflare/Forum system and may be a reason why there's intermittent forum feature failures.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

So this may be the reason for the glitches. I'll tell Horse about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2016)

I just noticed something that is a pain-in-the-arse.

There used to be a header function for posts but it is gone now. No problem except.... all the dates are now missing from "This Day In Europe....." and similar threads that used that function to post the dates. It appears I have some work to do now!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you mean the date written with black Bold font seen in the pic below ? If you do I have check on the thread and all your posts there have these. In the case it seems that you may be the one who can't see that only.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2016)

No, that thread I do not use the header. That thread is new. I haven't checked all the threads but the "This Day in Europe...." has the dates missing.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2016)

Check this.....

This day in the war in Europe 65 years ago


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2016)

I see. No dates indeed. However it might be problem with not updated templates. Please leave it as it is because I think the headers are stll there but aren't displayed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2016)

Here's a new one. Box for replying to a thread doesn't fully load and the space won't allow text to be typed in. F5 clears it.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2016)

That may be more in your PC than the server. I had something similar and found out it was in my machine. I could be wrong but it is very similar.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been getting that missing post reply text area today, too.

However, it's very random, as in this case, I had no trouble posting this reply, but just a few minutes ago, I could not reply to the B5N thread no matter what I tried on this machine.

I ended up using the ipad to get my reply posted.

Totally random and really makes no sense...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, it is random and not frequent but it happened a few times over the last couple of days. Hadn't noticed it before that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2016)

Had that one a couple of times Andy. Put it down to a combination of my connection and the server. F5 clears it every time though so it doesn't bother me to much.


----------



## Milosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Njaco said:


> That may be more in your PC than the server. I had something similar and found out it was in my machine. I could be wrong but it is very similar.



Could be but why all of a sudden with so many people and random?

Could be something to do with the forum page not showing, which it didn't do now and am able to post.

GG, I get around that by quoting, posting and then editing the posted post.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2016)

Milosh said:


> GG, I get around that by quoting, posting and then editing the posted post.


Often times, I can't even get quoted text to appear.

So I'll refresh the page until the text area in the "Post Reply" appears, then it's no trouble to either reply or do a quoted reply.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2016)

Milosh said:


> Could be but why all of a sudden with so many people and random?
> 
> Could be something to do with the forum page not showing, which it didn't do now and am able to post.
> 
> GG, I get around that by quoting, posting and then editing the posted post.



As memo serves you use the Firefox don't you?


----------



## Milosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes and Win10.

ATM no problems with the forum page and making this post.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2016)

OK. But please inform me about the glitches. Also , may I ask you for taking a screenshot of settings for clearing history of the Firefox? Just hit the Ctrl+Shift+Del keys ( or go to the History menu at the top Firefox bar ) and select Clear Browsing History. Grab the screen of the small window that will be opened with details for cleaning and hit the Cancel button there. We are interested in the current settings there and not going to clear anything. Therefore the Cancel button to use. Then post the screenshot here.


----------



## Milosh (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry for late reply, was away for the weekend.

Well no problem making this post.

Am a real klutz when it comes to 'puters. The first 5 boxes are checked and clear history is set for 1 hour.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2016)

OK. THX. Grasped. If it works fine , there is no need to change anything. Just let me know if any glitches can appear again. Then we can talk about changings. I would say I might have found the problem for the Firefox.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2016)

Not sure if anything's been done but pages have been fully loading for me for the past week, though I've not tried to create a new thread.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2016)

Had to refresh twice last night when posting two threads, once each time. First time in a while though


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2016)

Trying to log-in tonight and got this...
Unusual? The log-in box moves to the left and does a "semi-stealth" act...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just had this happen minutes after clearing cache/history etc.. No where the type....






.....clicking refresh allowed me to continue


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2016)

Got that a couple of times recently but must say my issues have reduced quite a bit from a few months ago.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, I've been getting odd script errors, too.

Magical floating text areas, the invisible tool bar and a few other random oddities.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep certainly happens every now and again...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

OK, how the heck do I post a new thread these days ?!!
Tried to create a thread for the Duxford airshow, but, after typing in the title, there was nowhere to type the actual thread content !
Some stupid box for tags, but nothing at all for the main content of the thread.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)

Try to hit the F5 key for refreshing of the screen.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks my friend, I'll give it a try.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2016)

Any one else missing the "Upload" button...






...it still works. I've cleared my cache etc., re-started my comp, and F5d it to death


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2016)

It's been missing for me on a few occasions, but I click "More Options" and it'll show up between "Post Reply" and "Preview" and I'll continue from there...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2016)

I had had the same before updating of the Firefox, Flash Player and Java that helped and the button has the label now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2016)

It happens on my ipad once in a while, and ipad doesn't use flash (iOS is not java capable)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2016)

Not had that issue in Chrome. However. I still had to peck F5 a half a dozen times to get a text box to show up for a new thread.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 1, 2016)

Just had that trouble myself a little wile ago when I started my new GB thread. Solved it by x-ing out of the Forum and going back in. Got the text box then.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2016)

Had the problem when creating a new thread about the RAFM Cosford.
I just refreshed the page, and it sorted it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2016)

Refreshing seems to sort most of the issues thankfully.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2016)

I just viewed the page source and see that the "Post Rely", "Upload a File" and "More Options..." are all embedded in the text area FORMS script by way of CSS and are JavaScript active (not java or flash) and are remotely called via database reference.

This may explain why one or more features are not consistantly displayed or will appear after refreshing the screen while on the page (a database delay may cause a failure of the features to load when first coming to a page)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2016)

Things had been going very well at my end for a while but last night and this morning I got this same old problem:


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow. It's even happening on my iPhone now. Never seen that before.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2016)

Same thing, same day Andy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2016)

Had it happy a few times on the PC but still not seen it on the mobile...


----------

